# Divi Village?



## hdmass (Jun 18, 2010)

I just booked a 2BR at Divi Village (RCI #4988).  I am not sure what the difference is from Divi Village and Golf Resort (RCI #6881).  When I go to the Divi website, there is not Divi Village listed in the pull down menu.  The reviews on RCI for #4988 are pretty old. The ones for #6881 are more recent and quite good.  The reviews for the two also mention the same restaurant, swim up bar etc.  Are the Village units older?  The most recent review on TUG for the Village is pretty scary.  Maybe I should just cancel.

Thanks for any insight.

HD


----------



## hajjah (Jun 18, 2010)

I am a previous owner at Divi Village.  I bought resale and sold the unit back in 2007.  The older buildings have about 5 floors with an elevator. I think that some of the golf units are also under the same RCI number.   I have no idea if the units have been updated.  They needed some refurbishing.  To be on the safe side, call the resort to find out which area you will be assigned.  Divi Village units are located across the street from the beach.  I would not cancel.  We will be in Aruba for two weeks in July.  If the Divi had come up within the 45 day window, I would have snatched it.


----------



## hdmass (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  The resort itself looks very nice.  I figure it is always a bit of a gamble exchanging in.  Having never been to Aruba, we are looking forward to it!  Only 10 months away....


----------



## scooter (Jun 19, 2010)

hdmass said:


> Thanks for the reply.  The resort itself looks very nice.  I figure it is always a bit of a gamble exchanging in.  Having never been to Aruba, we are looking forward to it!  Only 10 months away....



It's a nice resort, right next to ours. Good retaurants, new golf course, water slide for the children. You will enjoy it.


----------

